# I added 3 more lights this weekend



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

The first 2 are from an American Flyer look alike. I put the supplied lights in series to keep them from being too bright. 

A few Artista figures make it pop.











and without the fill flash










Ok, its actually 4 lights including the yellow LED used for an interior light.


Also added a conductor with a lantern. As it arrived, there was a 14v red bulb and no instructions. A quick e mail to the vendor confirmed it was 14v. But it was way too bright. I added a resistor in series and now have a nice subtle addition to the table.










From a few feet away, none of the additions show up much. 

Just the way I like it.


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

The conductor looks good, Talk about having trouble seeing it at 3 feet, Wait until I get to that point with my N scale lay-out, I'm sure it will almost be impossible to see. I aready use a standing lighted magnafy glass to do alot of my work. But all said, It's worth it, yours looks amazing with all the small detail that add up to the big picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks nice, I will have to check out their people for sale.

You have a link?

What the conductor cost $25 bucks?


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

that looks great nice job


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> Looks nice, I will have to check out their people for sale.
> 
> You have a link?
> 
> What the conductor cost $25 bucks?


$14.95 plus one 250 ohm resistor to tone down the light. 

http://stores.towncountryhobbies.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link, I don't know if I can put that much out for one figure.
It is not the money part it is the part of me saying is it worth that much.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

big ed said:


> Thanks for the link, I don't know if I can put that much out for one figure.
> It is not the money part it is the part of me saying is it worth that much.


That's why I ordered the snack stand too. I justified the shipping charge. The snack stand required too much work, in my view. 

The signs were peeling and the lights loose.


----------

